# Shingle color help!!!



## jburnes (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a customer that wants a "flat" grey or tan. He's seen most of the new brands, but doesn't like the "multi-color" look of OC or the graduated shadow look of GAF. Does anyone have any ideas on a brand I could show him that basically looks the same color throughout?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I always thought the most bland shingle on the market is the gafelk timberline natural shadow.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

I aggree with dougger, GAF seems to have the most bland of colors.


----------



## davidh11 (Aug 30, 2012)

When my roof was damaged, I tool services of *Roof Restoration*, the provide me the best roofing solution with matching color


----------

